# ممكن المساعدة Digital Control Systems



## YOUSEF1000 (6 يناير 2009)

ممكن المســـــــاعدة بسـرعة المطلوب

تقرير حول _Digital Control Systems وموضح فيةSampling _
_z-Transform_


----------



## Manar Eltantawie (19 يناير 2009)

كل اللى أنت عايزه فى التقرير حتلاقيه فى كتابdigital controAl لOGATA


----------



## أحمد محمد الزهارنة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

صح كلام الاخ الكريم كتاب ogata ممتاز جدا فى الكنترول لانه اغلب مدرسين الجامعات يشتغلون منه


----------

